

Pregel: a system for large-scale graph processing - mrry
http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/05/26/pregel-a-system-for-large-scale-graph-processing/

======
yzh
shameless self-promotion of my graph processing library on GPUs, Gunrock:
Gunrock paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1501.05387](http://arxiv.org/abs/1501.05387) paper on
multi-GPU graph analytics:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1504.04804](http://arxiv.org/abs/1504.04804) github
repo: [http://gunrock.github.io/](http://gunrock.github.io/)

------
sinosc
Not really related to this particular blog post but I really like the concept
of »one paper per day«.

Are there any other similar series going on with cs/maths focus?

